# Fine Art America??



## Sammie_Lou (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, so I apologize in advance if it isn't. I was just wondering if anyone here had used Fine Art - Art Prints - Fine Art Prints - Greeting Cards - Posters - Originals - Buy Art Online - Sell Art Online to host/sell their photos. I know that you'd have to fill your orders yourself and it's basically a profile page for your photos, but other than that, I'm wondering if anyone can see any cons to this website?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rephargotohp (Feb 1, 2012)

I use them, actually, *They *fill the orders for you unless you select not to and are selling original artwork.

You can choose the price you want for your print and you get all of that money, then you are paid a commission if the customer upgrades to matting and framing

You have to know how to play the game to get your artwork to show higher on keyword searches and you are competing with 45,000 other artists.

But it is a good company


----------



## Rephargotohp (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh, one other hint, You can sell greeting cards which is great, I sell a lot. But only sell in  the 10 or 25 packs not single cards.
People buy them (1) and then scan them for larger prints


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmm...okay, thanks. =) I'm nowhere near ready to sell anything at this point...just learning. But I just saw something about this website today and wondered if it was legit. I'll have to file that away for the future. Thanks!


----------

